# 2019 Murano PARTS NEEDED! Was stolen and vandalized.



## Brianmathews99 (Dec 12, 2019)

So my brother just bought the 2019 Murano S and it was stolen after two weeks (no insurance coverage  stupid I know its a long story.) It was lived in by the theif for 2 weeks.. theyve destroyed the head unit, ac control buttons, passenger flipdown mirror/sun visor, and the driver side mirror completely. ( doesnt have the 360 cameras) Anyone know what other year models are compatible for replacement parts? Or maybe a good site to start on? Used parts are preferred.. thank you guys for your time!


----------

